# Few questions for mother's day



## Stangruns11s (May 9, 2018)

So I was gunna do lobster tails shrimp smoked and raw oysters for mother's day. If i were to smoke the lobster tails oysters and shrimp at the same ti.e would the flavors intertwine with each other (moms not a fan of oysters but the gf mom loves them) i could also just use my grill to smoke the oysters if needed. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2018)

Yes you can smoke everything together, without the flavors mixing.
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 9, 2018)

Al's right. But the timing and technique for each one of those items might need to be handled differently for best results.
You said "raw" oysters... do you want to cold smoke them and eat them raw or cook them? My favorite for oysters in a shell is to just put them on the grill until they pop open. They are not fully cooked that way either. But to get "smoked oysters" is another thing.


----------



## Stangruns11s (May 9, 2018)

I will have raw oysters on the half shell along with smoked oysters the gf and I are the only ones who enjoy them raw her mom likes them smoked/cooked


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 9, 2018)

I have made these smoked oysters twice now. They are quite tasty and hit the mark for what I was looking for. You will want to get these brining ahead of time, so beware to be ready by Mothers Day.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/best-smoked-oysters-ever-recipe.106282/


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2018)

All Sounds Great to me!!:)
However if I had that stuff here, I'd be eating it alone!
Mrs Bear doesn't eat any Seafood, and if I had a GF, I don't think Mrs Bear would welcome her to the Den.:rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (May 9, 2018)

Sounds like a real nice plan to me. Lobster is my wife's favorite dish, and I'm not sure she'd be happy with me changing up her game plan when it comes to cooking them. 

Chris


----------

